# Play 20 Questions.



## Alix (Apr 15, 2005)

http://y.20q.net/anon?-eHfgrYDS2qZqex7uCzto_Mg!byTH

I stumped it. HA! It is pretty cool.


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 15, 2005)

So did I Alix, I thought of a Native American Flute, it got close thinking it was a guitar, at least it was a wooden musical instrument.  Thanks for the link, fun to play with.


----------



## middie (Apr 15, 2005)

28 questions before it figured out a wolf.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 16, 2005)

I thought of a fan. It could not guess it.   But it got the OTHER three. This is fun! Thanks!


----------



## jkath (Apr 16, 2005)

*ah ha! I stumped it! After 30 guesses, it gave up.*
*I was thinking about an apron...*
*and my favorite question was 'would you wear it on your wedding day?'  Gee, I hope not!*


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 16, 2005)

Alix, this game is addicting. I e-mailed the link to several of my friends. Thanks for the fun.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 16, 2005)

I beat it with baby booties.  It got close with moccasins.

 Barbara


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 16, 2005)

I stumped it too with harmony balls [chinese hand exercise balls]


----------



## Dove (Apr 17, 2005)

Made it to 25 with Coyote


----------



## Alix (Apr 18, 2005)

I think I am addicted. It gave up at 28 for my iron. LOL.


----------



## crewsk (Apr 18, 2005)

It gave up at 29 for scissors!


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Stumped it again........jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## Heat (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey, that was fun Alix. I stumped it too. But it got me once too tho. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Raine (Apr 18, 2005)

29 questions and it couldn't guess grill.


----------



## GB (Apr 18, 2005)

I stumped it with cork.


----------



## middie (Apr 18, 2005)

stumped it with a maple tree. it was close with an oak then it gave up lol


----------

